# Whats Your Bread Knife



## smilesenpai (Nov 10, 2013)

Whats your bread knife?

I am looking at a Richmond Artifex custom


----------



## bkultra (Nov 10, 2013)

mac superior bread knife


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 10, 2013)

Mac. Like it a lot.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 10, 2013)

ITK with ironwood burl and mosaics...


----------



## Geo87 (Nov 10, 2013)

Also mac superior , the offset handle really makes it worth the extra $$ for me. Plenty of knuckle clearance


----------



## tripleq (Nov 10, 2013)

I've posted about this knife before and I've never gotten much reaction but I've tried many and the Misono Moly is the knife for me. Absolutely awesome cutter. Cutting boards beware.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 10, 2013)

Rehandled ITK Tojiro. Great knife (home use only, but wife bakes crusty, rustic breads pretty regularly)


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 10, 2013)

tripleq said:


> I've posted about this knife before and I've never gotten much reaction but I've tried many and the Misono Moly is the knife for me. Absolutely awesome cutter. Cutting boards beware.



Salty has been touting them for years....nice and long.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 10, 2013)

what is the best place to get the mac superior or tojiro besides you know where?


----------



## bkultra (Nov 10, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> what is the best place to get the mac superior or tojiro besides you know where?



http://www.cutleryandmore.com/mac-superior/bread-knife-p18087


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 10, 2013)

shun Kramer Meiji. Absolutely amazing plus a stellar handle to boot. I got lucky on eBay

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Kitchen Knife Forum mobile app


----------



## daveb (Nov 10, 2013)

The mother. Gude 320. And a Wustie deli for the little jobs.

Amazon (US) has both Mac and Torijo.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 10, 2013)

Forschner, but usually use a gyuto...


----------



## James (Nov 10, 2013)

bkultra said:


> http://www.cutleryandmore.com/mac-superior/bread-knife-p18087



got my ITK from them as well


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 10, 2013)

James said:


> got my ITK from them as well



I know the FF on the MAC Superior is far ahead of the ITK

But is it worth the extra 20 $$$ are they the same performance wise?


----------



## kartman35 (Nov 10, 2013)

Depends on the F&F flaw, mine shipped with a significant burr on the right side of the knife, so much so that when holding the knife edge up with my left hand, I could pick the blade up with my right thumbnail (by the burr)...I found it easy enough to fix by dragging across the edge of a stone, but as shipped performance was off for sure.

I did however start a thread about it at the time, and nobody else seemed be having the same issue so might not be a typical problem.

If it were me, I'd shell out the 20 bucks extra for the Mac.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 10, 2013)

Custom handled ITK Tojiro.
I was going to have a handle put on either so I saved the extra $ for the Mac and used it for the handle for the ITK.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 10, 2013)

so it is a toss up on the FF that you will get with the Tojiro some good some bad I dont think I really mind especially since it is a bread knife


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 10, 2013)

I've had both. No f&f issue on my itk, so I'd choose it again.


----------



## James (Nov 10, 2013)

kartman35 said:


> Depends on the F&F flaw, mine shipped with a significant burr on the right side of the knife, so much so that when holding the knife edge up with my left hand, I could pick the blade up with my right thumbnail (by the burr)...I found it easy enough to fix by dragging across the edge of a stone, but as shipped performance was off for sure.
> 
> I did however start a thread about it at the time, and nobody else seemed be having the same issue so might not be a typical problem.
> 
> If it were me, I'd shell out the 20 bucks extra for the Mac.



Mine came with a wire edge; folded over after the first use on baguettes. Need to knock it off sometime this week.


----------



## jimbob (Nov 10, 2013)

Got my mac from everten online.....


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 10, 2013)

Bought ITK not a long time ago, but didn't managed to like it so far. The FF were quite bad and forced using some sandpaper for handle. And there are visible holes between blade and wooden handle that I still need to fix.


----------



## Jordanp (Nov 10, 2013)

I use an ITK mine came with decent F&F and really it works awesome for the $60 i spent on it


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 10, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> what is the best place to get the mac superior or tojiro besides you know where?



I have the Mac Superior as well. I couldn't see taking a chance on getting a Tojiro with poor fit and finish to save $20.

Korin carries the Mac: http://korin.com/Bread-Knife


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 10, 2013)

Guede 320 with a koa handle and the small Guede 230, handle yet to be determined...

Stefan


----------



## Nmko (Nov 10, 2013)

Miyabi Kaizen Bread Knife... Much nicer than my old victorinox, and comfier than the MAC... and looks a lot better.


----------



## pleue (Nov 10, 2013)

Mac pro


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 11, 2013)

Rehandled ITK.


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 11, 2013)

tripleq said:


> I've posted about this knife before and I've never gotten much reaction but I've tried many and the Misono Moly is the knife for me. Absolutely awesome cutter. Cutting boards beware.



The Mac (and I believe the Tojiro as well) have a scalloped edge, which a) doesn't mess up the cutting board, and b) stays sharper longer because the cutting edge is primarily coming in contact with the food you're cutting, not the board. I like that design.


----------



## Canadian (Nov 12, 2013)

Franz Güte 320mm--it's a beast and works great on crusty cooked meats too.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Nov 14, 2013)

We have been through several but my wife has declared the Opinel her ultimate bread knife and she is the one baking in our family.


----------



## deanb (Nov 14, 2013)

Shun Kramer. It's scalloped instead of serrated so it's easier to sharpen, although it doesn't need sharpening very often. 10" blade length is nice. Long story short, it's the best breadknife that I've used.


----------



## tweyland (Nov 15, 2013)

I own or have owned the Mac, the ITK Tojiro, and the Viking (relabelled Gude 320). All three are serviceable. Currently the Viking/Gude is in my knife kit, it's the longest and sturdiest. I feel it needs a little bit of sawing effort to finish the bottom crust cut, and by far the heaviest. The Mac does a great job, but the handle seems a bit smallish and not so secure in my hand. The ITK Tojiro is a touch thicker and stiffer than the Mac, which I like, and the handle is a bit larger and more comfortable for me. So they each have pros and cons, but overall I would rank them Viking/Gude, Mac, ITK Tojiro, but bonus points for value for the ITK Tojiro. 

~Tad


----------



## droshi (Nov 15, 2013)

I've found that a decent suji direct off a coarse stone tears through any kind of bread. I'm wondering...what does a dedicated scalloped or serrated edge have over a toothy straight edge?

A friend of mine asked for a bread knife, when I gave him my suji he said...no way this will cut bread. After one slice he was wondering what kind of magic was at work. I just told him he's never used a sharp knife before!


----------



## Canadian (Nov 15, 2013)

droshi said:


> I've found that a decent suji direct off a coarse stone tears through any kind of bread. I'm wondering...what does a dedicated scalloped or serrated edge have over a toothy straight edge?
> 
> A friend of mine asked for a bread knife, when I gave him my suji he said...no way this will cut bread. After one slice he was wondering what kind of magic was at work. I just told him he's never used a sharp knife before!



You must cut some very soft breads because I wouldn't dare take any thin edged slicer to french loaf or bauernbrot. 

However, it can be done and some do it. I don't like it personally and feel that it isn't the right tool for the job. Plus, unlike a lot of folks here, I love old world bread knives. Then again, my bread knife is my 2nd most used knife so...


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 15, 2013)

Which do you use Canadian?


----------



## Canadian (Nov 15, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> Which do you use Canadian?


This ridiculous thing :biggrin::





320mm blade. 

I will be soon acquiring a Robert Herder "Grand Moulin" bread knife because I love the look of the knife and I want something shorter and lighter for cutting bread at the table. The Gude is amazing, but overkill for the table.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 15, 2013)

haha that thing is HUGE


----------



## Canadian (Nov 15, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> haha that thing is HUGE



Yeah. My girlfriend uses it to cut through large melon and hard squash and it works great.

Funny thing; out of all my current knives and knives of the past (shigefusa, masamoto, hiromoto, rodrigue, and other) this is the only knife that has ever "bitten" me bad. Maybe it's a psychological thing because you don't think of the knife as being sharp as the aforementioned, but it is actually extremely sharp. I've used it to slice roasts and I've even compared it with a 10" dedicated slicer of mine and the Gude cut just as clean (to the eye). It was also more effortless due to its weight and length.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 15, 2013)

hmmm maybe ill get me a GUDE


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 15, 2013)

where is a good place to buy one?


----------



## Canadian (Nov 15, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> where is a good place to buy one?



Honestly, I don't know of anywhere in North America where you can get one today. I got mine several years ago as a special order through Lehman's and at a bargain compared to what they are going for now. You can order from Europe but make sure that whoever you order through deducts VAT and that they are generous on the declared value of the item.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 15, 2013)

ok do you know the name of the rebranded Gude is it Viking?


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 15, 2013)

Those Gudes look badass. I use a Wusthof Classic bread knife. It works really well on crusty breads. I also started using my Kato Workhorse. It works really well on everything


----------



## Canadian (Nov 15, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> ok do you know the name of the rebranded Gude is it Viking?



I've never heard of viking, but they do share an uncanny resemblance :biggrin:


----------



## berko (Nov 15, 2013)

could be longer, but works better on french bread then everything else that ive tried.


----------



## Canadian (Nov 15, 2013)

berko said:


> could be longer, but works better on french bread then everything else that ive tried.



Is that for real?


----------



## berko (Nov 15, 2013)

its not photoshopped. i guess i am that cleaver guy that they've been referring to


----------



## droshi (Nov 15, 2013)

Funny I have the same cleaver... But you know, with a normal edge. Can you by them like that? Or is it something you modified?


----------



## tweyland (Jan 6, 2014)

I remembered that I also used to own a  Wusthof Super Slicer which is worth considering. It's the scalloped edge (reverse serrations). They also make a fully forged version. Only drawback for me was the 10" length, at the time was cutting large loaves.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 6, 2014)

Any very sharp carbon slicer will make a clean cut thru fresh french loaf.And a carbon gyuto can cut bread for croutons for hours.Will admit for fancy stacked sandwitches,clubs etc. a good bread knife does well.:guillotine:


----------



## Matus (Jan 6, 2014)

It is getting boring, I know, but after getting the MAC superior I just do bot need to think of spending more for fancier knife. It works perfectly, it is flexible, but not too much, it has great F&F, 26cm blade is long enough and is relatively lightweight. The slightly curved blade cuts very well even fresh crusty bread. I payed around 70 (in Germany) and it was money well spent.


----------

